# Aspiring MUA and Lover of Make Up



## machonesty (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Honesty is one of my fav MAC shadows. I adore MAC
I've done weddings and a few Indie fashion shows in NY and Atl
I'm from NY and live in Atl now
I love drugstore (Revlon) and high end, just like my fashion. Forever XXI, H&M, and Tracey Reese, BCBG
I'm MAC NW 45/NC 50
I'm scared to start a YouTube channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love Scandalous Beauty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm happy to be a member here
I'm searching for the perfect peachy/coral blush for my skintone
Thanks for commenting


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## aladysiren (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## littlelight (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome! im a newbie too!


----------



## machonesty (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## glamour puss (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello, I  am new to this site and completely confused. I am interested in using MAC cosmetics . i would like to know something about them. Are they just for use when having photographs made or are they for every day. How about their skin care line? The eyeshadows look a bit bright for daytime use. I have always used Este Lauder and I'm ready for a change. Are MAC's for me?


----------

